# Warts?



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I noticed yearling steer this evening has some kind of growths on his neck. Are they contagious? Treatment? Quick google search said they may take care of themselves. Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

They are a caused by a virus and will go away. I have only seen warts on calves, usually about weaning time when they are building their own immune system. They are said to be contagious but I have not noticed that. I have one or two calves each year that get warts. There is a vaccination but I have never given it.

Old timers said to pull off a couple of the warts, grind them up and put them in the calf's feed to make the warts go away. I asked the Vet about it and he said it might be possible that feeding the warts jump started the body's immune system to begin working on a solution.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> They are a caused by a virus and will go away. I have only seen warts on calves, usually about weaning time when they are building their own immune system. They are said to be contagious but I have not noticed that. I have one or two calves each year that get warts. There is a vaccination but I have never given it.
> Old timers said to pull off a couple of the warts, grind them up and put them in the calf's feed to make the warts go away. I asked the Vet about it and he said it might be possible that feeding the warts jump started the body's immune system to begin working on a solution.


Wart feedback, huh, never thought of that.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> They are a caused by a virus and will go away. I have only seen warts on calves, usually about weaning time when they are building their own immune system. They are said to be contagious but I have not noticed that. I have one or two calves each year that get warts. There is a vaccination but I have never given it.
> Old timers said to pull off a couple of the warts, grind them up and put them in the calf's feed to make the warts go away. I asked the Vet about it and he said it might be possible that feeding the warts jump started the body's immune system to begin working on a solution.


Quick search said all kinds of different remedies claim to work. Just like that. This guy is probably recently weened. I let mama ween. Thanks for the info. I will keep an eye out but won't worry too much.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Just take a sissors or sde cutter and cut a little of it off,don't even have to feed it to them.My vet showed me this and it works.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

We used to use iodine in the feed something like a teaspoon in a ton and half of feed it don't take much and it would clear it up. You can kill them if you give them to much our vet claimed that is why humans use iodized salt . Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I notice them on my holstien feeders. A lot on their face. Just a few head have them tho. Didn't seem contagious or didn't seem like anything affecting their rate of gain . I always kinda understood it as a cosmetic thing.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Well he got worse before he got better. In not too long of time after that, he scratched enough to open up and drain. Then been getting better ever since. Not so noticable anymore unless up close. All seems well.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> They are a caused by a virus and will go away. I have only seen warts on calves, usually about weaning time when they are building their own immune system. They are said to be contagious but I have not noticed that. I have one or two calves each year that get warts. There is a vaccination but I have never given it.
> Old timers said to pull off a couple of the warts, grind them up and put them in the calf's feed to make the warts go away. I asked the Vet about it and he said it might be possible that feeding the warts jump started the body's immune system to begin working on a solution.


Thanks for keeping me in the right direction. They took their course. Now, I dont think I can tell where they were unless I was skinning him. No noticeable difference in gain. Has 2 half brothers. On track with one. The other is behind for other reasons (flystrike calf, has a crook in neck).

All is well. Thanks again Tim.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> All is well. Thanks again Tim.


You are most welcome.


----------

